# New Christmas Toy!!



## Mitica100 (Dec 20, 2005)

Here we are, Terri I'm joining you in the ranks of proud Rolleiflex owners! I just landed a smoking deal on a 3.5E with Planar 75/3.5 and I can hardly wait for the new addition!













Woohoo!... Santa's been good for me this year!


----------



## terri (Dec 20, 2005)

You ebay stalker, you! :thumbup: That is a sweet lens, and looks to be in good shape! I predict you are going to love it. 

Congrats! Ho ho ho!


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 20, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> You* ebay stalker*, you! :thumbup: That is a sweet lens, and looks to be in good shape! I predict you are going to love it.
> 
> Congrats! Ho ho ho!


 
Shouldn't that be my new title?  

He he...

Yeah, can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks Terri! I love it! _'Ebay Stalker Strikes Again'_ should be the title of my new book soon to hit the stands. :lmao:


----------



## darin3200 (Dec 20, 2005)

Well, with this new camera you probably won't be needed one of those Leicas...... 
Cool camera!


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 20, 2005)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> Well, with this new camera you probably won't be needed one of those Leicas......
> Cool camera!


 
Ha ha...  Don't forget, I am a collector first and a photographer second.

Yeah, can't wait to test that Planar...


----------



## santino (Dec 21, 2005)

congrats! the Planar should be a great performer (I just know my Hassi's 2.8 CF Planar and it's amazing) and Matt Needham always used to say that the Rolleiflex with 3.5 Planar is his favourite cam (there must be something behind it ). Have fun with the new Rolleiflex. Post maybe your experiences with that cam? (because I was very close to get myself a Rolleiflex with a 3.5 Tessar T* for 115 &#8364.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 21, 2005)

santino said:
			
		

> congrats! the Planar should be a great performer (I just know my Hassi's 2.8 CF Planar and it's amazing) and Matt Needham always used to say that the Rolleiflex with 3.5 Planar is his favourite cam (there must be something behind it ). Have fun with the new Rolleiflex. Post maybe your experiences with that cam? (because I was very close to get myself a Rolleiflex with a 3.5 Tessar T* for 115 ).


 
Will do! I also love my 80mm Planar on the Hassy, great performer.


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 21, 2005)

Rollei....


----------



## terri (Dec 21, 2005)

I keep waiting for the day when a couple TPFers are in a bidding war on some sweet thang like this.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 21, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> I keep waiting for the day when a couple TPFers are in a bidding war on some sweet thang like this.


 
I know!... I was the lone bidder on this baby!!  What's up with that?:lmao:


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 23, 2005)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> I know!... I was the lone bidder on this baby!!  What's up with that?:lmao:


All of us already blew our money on something else this year.


----------



## markc (Dec 23, 2005)

Very cool! TLRs are fun.
Heh. If I wasn't already a packrat with no room, I'd be collecting too.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 23, 2005)

markc said:
			
		

> Very cool! TLRs are fun.
> Heh. If I wasn't already a packrat with no room, I'd be collecting too.


 
Camera collector = camera packrat

That's my definition of a camera collector.   Believe me, the wife is always complaining of having no space to store other things!


----------

